# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Want to buy a small amount of bitcoin 1/10th

## Dianne

My means of payment would have to be PayPal, or cash in person,  so we would have to add PayPal's 3% free to the transaction.    Would prefer to do business with someone I know here on the forums, that has been here for a while,  or anyone from the forums in the Charlotte, N. C. area I can meet up with in person.     I missed the train on btc early, but want to start learning more about it.   I want a small amount to start, in case I screw something up and lose it.

PM me.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Would you be interested in any smaller amounts?

----------


## Dianne

> Would you be interested in any smaller amounts?


Yes, pm me.

----------

